# Latest Flex email.



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

*HOLIDAY DELIVERY REMINDERS*
Selecting Your Blocks

*Block Accepted Within 45 Minutes of Start*

When you accept a block that starts in less than 45 minutes, you have 5 minutes to cancel. Cancellations after 5 minutes are considered a missed block.

Delivery Station Notes

*Scan Every Time*

Scan the QR code at the delivery station every time to ensure you receive earnings for your block. Even if your block has no deliveries, scan the QR code before leaving the delivery station.

*Restrooms*

There are restrooms at each delivery station and should be easy to find by following signs. Ask a delivery station employee for directions to restrooms if you can't locate it easily.

On The Road

*Amazon.com Customers Can Track Their Package*

Amazon.com customers can see a map of where their package is when it is less than 10 stops away, so they know when to expect you.

Decide to deliver in a different order? The customer sees an updated message that their package will be delivered by the end of the day.

*Delivering In The Dark*

Delivering in the dark can make it harder to take a photo of where you left a package. Using a flashlight or headlamp may help provide the needed light.

*Smile, You're On Camera*

Place deliveries in a dry and safe spot that is not visible from the street. Be aware that customers may have security cameras filming activity on their property.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Love the camera reminder!!


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> Love the camera reminder!!


I loved the bathroom reminder.


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

Tired of making bad press.... ring doorbell record with in so many feet of house no need to ring doorbell......


----------

